# MBGFC reports???



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

We couldn't fish because of boat problems but probably wouldn't have because of the weather. 

Anybody fish it or know of any results??


----------



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

Left by 6pm, but to that point weigh ins were few and small. Largest Dorado was 31 lbs, wahoo was sub-50 lbs, but the yellowfin leader was a respectable 130 lb or so fish. I think "Jubilee" had top honors on marlin catch & release with 4, but it was early. Still nothing posted online at MBGFC site.


----------



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

Oops, sorry. That leader tuna was 152.6 lbs at 6pm.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It all changed after 6pm .
Going off memory here.....
Double J had 1st with #66 wahoo
Conundrum had a #46 dolphin 
Sea hunter #170 yellowfin
C&r was jubilee


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Here it is.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Any reports from the shoot out we backed out just curious


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Not sure if anyone heard this, but soon after the 2nd place tuna hit the deck on the Annie Girl the angler suffered a heart attack and ultimately passed away before they could get help to him. Tragic...but he passed doing what he loved to do.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

That's the 2nd best way to go.


----------

